# Warhammer 40k Roster Sheet



## Jezlad

Here's an awesome Warhammer 40k Roster Sheet from Pit of the Oni

View attachment 4828


----------



## Culler

That is really awesome! Thanks Jezlad.


----------



## morfangdakka

Culler said:


> That is really awesome! Thanks Jezlad.


 
I agree very awesome.


----------



## bakoren

Thank you!


----------



## jondoe297

Cheers! Good stuff!


----------



## dthwish09

super nifty! rep+


----------



## piemaster

Cheers

(Grrr must be at least 10 characters in length)


----------



## Snake40000

I only have 1 issue with that roster sheet. There is no place to say how many models there are in that squad.


----------



## Judas Masias

Just type it in the unit type like 10 Marines (ect). Also Jezlad your a life saver this is awsome.
+1 Rep


----------



## Corporal Chaos

Nice find. Thanks.k:


----------



## Dagmire

Consider this stolen, now all i need is to sort my printer out.
D


----------



## Inquisitor_Jael

Beautiful! Thanks Jezlad!


----------



## Skarshak

Very Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bouncytube

Very nice!


----------



## Azazel5112

Awesome thanks alot, now i can look pro


----------



## koyukichan

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Churlton

Great find, thanks.
I could never convert the GW roster to accept text boxes .......


----------



## shaantitus

Looks better than the gw one i currently use. Excellent


----------



## hippypancake

Sweet, just as good as army builder!


----------



## KingOfCheese

The only issue i have with it is when models in the same unit have different stats.
For example, a veteran sergeant, aspiring champion, etc.

Besides that, it is excellent.


----------



## Erich

Thanks for this sheet.
I've been looking for something like this for a while.
I also apriciate the fact that you left the form unlocked so I could save the data.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

This would be awesome, if I had access to a Printer . Otherwise, its really gonna help structure my army lists


----------



## The Boz

Most useful, thanks!


----------



## texcuda

Awesome, just found this even though i've been trolling here for a month now. I was actually developing an excel spreadsheet for this. So much work saved.......:victory:


----------



## Laetos

Gratz for this, I can write on it with my computer . great Job.


----------



## Kreuger

Hmm, I've used a spreadsheet for army lists for years now.

Not as pretty, but a lot more functional and configurable.

I wonder how many folks out there use a program or spreadsheet for armies or just good old pen and paper?


----------



## TheReverend

thanks, as already said, you're a life saver!

Rev


----------



## Jdwoogie

I actually played against the Pit of the Oni guy, it was a good battle and a draw, i just thought of that when i was browsing this link. Random thought, that's all.

woog out!


----------



## micgao

Is it just me or is the point total uneditable and it stays as NaN?

Whenever I change it to something else, it changes back to NaN itself back.


----------



## whiplash308

Damn, nice find Jezlad! Very very helpful!


----------



## Wolfbane

Awesome, many thanks.


----------



## philiprambo

*Re:*

That's great.Thanks a lot for sharing.Keep it up.


----------



## MidnightKid333

I just write it all down on a spare piece of paper


----------



## kavyanshrike

it wont open for me


----------



## Cougar

i can't download it either


----------



## SGMAlice

The links seem to be dead but i have it from its original source and have increased its size by 50%.

It should suffice for your needs 

Alice


----------



## kavyanshrike

thanks


----------



## Brother Dextus

All, 

Found this thread and although I like the roster sheet, I find it is extremely limited. I ended up creating an excel sheet which allows you to enter all the stats and units of all the HQ/Elites/Troops/FA/HV etc and enter the number of models in the unit (ie 10 for a squad). It also has a model up, unit up, weapons, equipment and other fields to enable the input of all the unit additional points (frags/kraks/additional weapons/ crusader seals et al.). Then the excel sheet automatically tallys up the points and adds it to a box next to the unit for the unit points cost. The unit points costs are all added together to give you an army points cost, as well as HQ/Elites/Troops etc costs all broken down as well so you can see how balanced the force is. 

Is this something of interest to people, and where should I post such a file for people to D/L?


----------



## Brother Dextus

All,

Please find attached (hopefully) a zip file containing a 40k excel roster sheet.

C&C welcome.


----------



## Battman

I wont open  why when everyone is giving it good reviews stupid computer....:ireful2:

Oh thanks SMGALice dont know if its worth the paise so much i just use my own little spread sheets or cards not sheets like this


----------



## friar76

I regularly use rosters, but founs them to be limiting as stated earlier in this post.

As a result I made my own. Hope this helps at least some of you. Still prefer pen and paper approach, btu when going into a tournament I find this make it look more professional 

I do apologise in advance for the PDF version, but I cannot post the original excel document. If you can open it with Excel the coding for the points allocation will become available


----------

